# 2011 Saugeye stocking



## zaraspook

By a large differential, Indian Lake was the big winner from ODNR's 2011 spring saugeye stocking. DNR dumped 524,876 saugeye fingerlings into Indian. That's more than double Indian's 231,000 in 2010 and 50% more than any other lake in the region. On top of winning the fingerling stakes, Indian also received 2,797,350 saugeye fry. Very few lakes received fry and none in the area.

Outlook is tremendous for Indian in years to come!


----------



## Lynxis

color me happy


----------



## EnonEye

GREAT! ... get in my belly!


----------



## Jigging Jim

That's very impressive.


----------



## zaraspook

Rocky Fork received 376,065 saugeye fingerlings in the spring this year. Prior year number was 424,462. That's 800,000 of those little eating machines in the past 2 years.


----------



## Bluebuster6912

zaraspook do u have the complete list if so will ya post it


----------



## Ville Boy

What is the difference between fry and fingerlings. Very good news though we have had good mornings at Indian lake this year.


----------



## killingtime

fry are less than a half inch and fingerlings are 11/2-2 inches long. survival rates are better for fingerlings than the fry but they dont have to spend the extra time raising them in the hatcheries from what i have heard. i am sure somebody will chime in with more info on the difference.


----------



## DJA

That's great for Indian lake but what about the fishers in the East and southern Ohio that get shorted at their hometown lake? Wonder who decides the ratios. I know they stock Muskies per acre of water. What happens when budgets are cut and they ( The State of Ohio) No longer stock lakes will
will the private sector pick up this task and stock what they feel is proper??


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Hi all. 

I attempted but couldnt locate the link to the report page. Can somebody add it to the thread for me?

Much Appreciated! 

Rick.


----------



## acklac7

DJA said:


> That's great for Indian lake but what about the fishers in the East and southern Ohio that get shorted at their hometown lake? Wonder who decides the ratios.


I've spoke personally with the DNR regarding this matter and as it was explained to me all stocked lakes get X amount of S-eye per acre, then the "left over"/surplus eye's are given to lakes that show the most potential return on investment (I.E. Indian,Alum,Buckeye etc).


----------



## toad

> fry are less than a half inch and fingerlings are 11/2-2 inches long. survival rates are better for fingerlings than the fry but they dont have to spend the extra time raising them in the hatcheries from what i have heard. i am sure somebody will chime in with more info on the difference.



Not that I'm saying anyone is misinformed but I doubt that a fingerling saugeye is 11 1/2 inches long. I attended a seminar over this very subject and here are some of the facts I came out with.

Lakes are stocked with with so many fish per acre as acklac7 stated. How many per acre depends on that lakes forage base. Hoover for example is stocked at a rate of 100 per acre.

Some of the test lakes that were stocked with fry had a higher survival rate than when stocked with fingerling. (this wasn't tested on just one lake for one year, it was studied on multiple lakes for multiple years.)

There is a two week age difference between a fry and a fingerling.


----------



## Mason52

I think that that might say one and one half inches Toad,  Fry are two eyes and a wiggle, fingerling speaks for its self.


----------



## killingtime

yep. one and a half inches.


----------



## zaraspook

In the past fingerling saugeye stocked by ODNR ran 22-30 mm, or .86 to 1.22 inches. Average is about an inch.


----------



## zaraspook

Bluebuster6912 said:


> zaraspook do u have the complete list if so will ya post it


I have saugeye stocking info for most central and SW Ohio lakes. I'll try to locate the info and post later.


----------



## injun laker45

Sounds good to me !


----------



## zaraspook

Here's a list of most central and southwest lakes with saugeye stocking numbers for each. Stocking was done Spring of 2011. Indian Lake is a big winner....substantially more this year than last year. Seneca Lake in the SE region is included as one of the few receiving both fingerlings and fry. For all lakes except Indian and Seneca, only fingerlings were stocked.

Acton Lake 66,852
Caesar Creek 272,584
Cowan Lake  68,269
Lake Loramie 88,412
Paint Creek Lake 205,642
Rocky Fork Lake 376,065
Indian Lake Fry 2,797,350
Indian Lake Fingerlings 524,876
Indian TOTAL 3,322,226

Buckeye 371,579
Alum 321,935
Hoover 284,269
O'Shaughnessy 136,549
Seneca Fry 378,870
Seneca Fingerlings 352,640
Seneca TOTAL 731,510

Grand Lake Due to Water quality issues no fish were stocked this year
Deer Creek 193,207
Griggs 54,412


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Any # s on how many went into CJ?


----------



## zaraspook

Lowell H Turner said:


> Any # s on how many went into CJ?


Sorry, LHT. CJ has walleye, therefore, no saugeye from DNR. But is CJ routinely stocked with walleye fingerling? I haven't seen numbers regarding any walleye distribution.

Though saugeyes can/have reproduced, odds are low. Add into the equation that many Ohio waters are less than ideal for reproduction. Conditions are stacked against saugeyes being a self-sustaining population. Therefore, Ohio is committed to the annual saugeye stocking program. Walleye reproduction has better odds, and must work successfully in CJ. I'm unaware if DNR supplements the CJ walleye population from time to time with a stocking program.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Correct. Duh. My mistake.


----------



## dre

Any in Salt Fork?


----------



## zaraspook

dre said:


> Any in Salt Fork?


Last year (2010) Salt Fork received both fry and fingerlings. 213,923 fingerlings and 877,860 fry. I don't have 2011 numbers for Salt Fork but I'll work on getting the data for you. May take a couple days. 

Do you fish Salt Fork for saugeye and what's your opinion of SF as a saugeye fishery? I haven't been there......online info looks gorgeous and that's great terrain in that part of the state.


----------



## 1bowhntr

has anyone heard of any stocking at paint creek i have'nt heard of any for the last few years


----------



## dre

zaraspook I have fished Salt Fork a few times for eyes. It can be great. Like this fall I can't wait to try it. You are right with the terrain. All kinds of humps, drop off, gravel bottoms. I have had my best success out there jigging vibe's over by the Cabin area. Some nice humps over there.


----------



## zaraspook

1bowhntr said:


> has anyone heard of any stocking at paint creek i have'nt heard of any for the last few years


Look back at post #18 in this thread. Paint Creek stocking numbers are listed about 6 posts before your post.


----------



## zaraspook

dre said:


> Any in Salt Fork?



dre..........in 2011 Salt Fork received 183,653 fingerling saugeye and 131,720 fry. Both numbers are less than last year but at least another year, another class of fish for you to chase.


----------



## shroomhunter

Thank you Zaraspook for taking the time to gather and post this information, it is appreciated.


----------



## willyb021

where can i find the info online about everything stocked this year. im curious to see what and how many of certain species were stocked in the lakes in my area. ( mainly tappan and piedmont) thanks


----------



## BlueBoat98

C.J. may have some successful Walleye reproduction but not nearly enough to sustain a population. Erratically changing water levels and lack of good substrate with enough current to keep eggs clean is the apparent culprit. They do try like Hell to breed in the Spring when DNR generally collects them for eggs and milt the last couple of weeks of March. This year that project was abandoned early because they were not doing well and they were again allowed to use the Maumee River.

C.J. was stocked this year in May with 263,000 fingerlings. DNR continues to stock "pure" Walleye in several lakes to maintain the breeding stock for both Walleye and Saugeye stocking programs. The general rule of thumb is in the vicinity of 100 fingerlings per acre. For C.J.'s 2050 acres that's about right. Indian with 5000 acres would logically get the 1/2 million fingerlings mentioned. Fry have a much lower survival rate but they might as well get dumped into the lake where they have a chance. From what I've read it doesn't necessarily do any good to put in more than about 100/acre. The ways of nature conspire to set limits on such things.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## zaraspook

BlueBoat98........Thanks for the info about ongoing walleye stocking at CJ. Good info!


----------



## zaraspook

willyb021 said:


> where can i find the info online about everything stocked this year. im curious to see what and how many of certain species were stocked in the lakes in my area. ( mainly tappan and piedmont) thanks


willyb021..........DNR's stocking info (all species stocked, where stocked, numbers stocked) isn't available on line, at least not that I can find. Contact DNR for info you want.


----------



## Govbarney

None in Delaware this year?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I have often wondered why the white bass can reproduce at CJ using the small river in the northend, but the walleye can't get the job done. The answer is because the corp of eng. keeps the water level down while the walleye are running while they raise it when the white bass run. Simple solution is to raise the water level a little earlier so the walleye can use the river for spawning too. Then you have a self sustaining walleye population. If white bass can successfully spawn there then why can't the walleye?


----------



## zaraspook

Govbarney said:


> None in Delaware this year?


I didn't notice Delaware was not on the list and will see if I can find out saugeye stocking numbers there. I doubt Delaware was bypassed.


----------



## Net

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I have often wondered why the white bass can reproduce at CJ using the small river in the northend, but the walleye can't get the job done. The answer is because the corp of eng. keeps the water level down while the walleye are running while they raise it when the white bass run. Simple solution is to raise the water level a little earlier so the walleye can use the river for spawning too. Then you have a self sustaining walleye population. If white bass can successfully spawn there then why can't the walleye?


 I wish it were that simple. If it was, Hoover would be a thriving walleye fishery today. Reservoir walleye simply do not reproduce well in ohio....period. Much has been written by the ODNR on the subject.


----------



## backlashed

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Simple solution is to raise the water level a little earlier so the walleye can use the river for spawning too.


Most of these lakes are for flood control. Fish spawning comes in second place.


----------



## mrdcpa

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I have often wondered why the white bass can reproduce at CJ using the small river in the northend, but the walleye can't get the job done. The answer is because the corp of eng. keeps the water level down while the walleye are running while they raise it when the white bass run. Simple solution is to raise the water level a little earlier so the walleye can use the river for spawning too. Then you have a self sustaining walleye population. If white bass can successfully spawn there then why can't the walleye?


Raising the water level would only let them travel further mileage-wise, right? It wouldn't increase current in the lake or headwaters; if anything it would reduce it. It also wouldn't do much to reduce silt, as that has more to do with what is happening upstream than near the lake. Or maybe it would slightly, but only because it reduces current. 

I don't think white bass need the same spawning conditions as walleye, even though they overlap often here in the midwest. White bass thrive in the south, yet you won't find a walleye there unless you look at deep mountain reservoirs. I've never verified this, but I suspect another reason walleye don't do well here has to do with water temps and oxygen levels. I realize current and turbidity are related to water temps and oxygen levels. 

I'd love to have a self-sustaining population of walleye in the LMR, but I just don't think our climate/conditions, even after removing the effects of people, can support it. Sauger seem to do fine. I recall reading an article, probably an In-fisherman one, which said that natural populations of sauger and natural populations of walleye rarely overlap, basically because sauger can tolerate turbidity and higher water temps better than walleye.

I'd like to hear other's thoughts.


----------



## zaraspook

Govbarney said:


> None in Delaware this year?


Word I got was Delaware wasn't stocked with saugeyes the last two years. Has something to do with small tailwater area and high flush rate which contribute to low retention. It wasn't the answer I expected.


----------



## saugmon

Anyone else noticing the lack of 15"-16" saugeye this year? Seeing as how Indian only got 265,320 in 2009 and 231,529 in 2010,we are now seeing a huge drop in the saugeye action at Indian.I haven't heard anything on how buckeye has been doing. All lakes normally stocked those 2 years were reduced and some got none.

How about the other lakes like Alum,Hoover,Buckeye,etc? Anyone else seeing a lack of 15"-16" saugeye? It's like we're missing a whole class of eyes.

On the side note,the 18" and above eyes have been very good this season. 

BTW: As you fill out your fish Ohio's,check the top lake for FO Saugeye and indian is #1!!! Indian Rules Baby!!!


----------



## blindcop204

Yea I was wondering why Saugeye fishing has been tough at Loramie this year. Now I have my answer...


----------



## saugmon

Got FO #10 this morning out of 79 keepers this season. Even a rare 15 1/2" and 17"! Tossed back that littler one.It's hurting my keeper avg!


----------



## BruceT

Thanks--I now have my excuse! lol


----------



## saugmon

Action was so hot last year,that I had quite a few guided trips and some 2 adays and threw back lots of keeper sized eyes.. Like every year,I keep track of weather,water temp,size of each keeper eye,sometimes amount of dinks,and the crank that pulled them. Here's the stats for 2012:

15"=68-tossed back a lot due to culling
16"=92-tossed back quite a few for culling
17"=39
18"14
19"20
20"-9
21"-4
22"-2

Nothing over 22"

2013 stats:
15"=3-tossed back 2 for a grand total of 5
16"-10
17"16
18"-18
19"-16
20"-6
21"-6
23"-2
24"-1
26"-1

You'll see a generation of eyes are missing,the ones that keep us busy every year! Take out all those 15"-17",and the season looks pretty good!


----------

